# Placa base, procesador



## sil_ver55 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola,
El otro dia sin mas se me apago el ordenador, enciendo de nuevo y saltó algo. Al final la fuente de alimentacion tenia reventado (el cristal roto y todo) el fusible de 6.3 Amp, compre otros pero de 6 amp y al probarla aun saltaba, y vi que el NTC le faltaba un cacho (lo deje para mas adelante).

Compre una fuente nueva (ATX), pero al instalarla no me arrancaba mi pc (placa para P4 gigabyte) y el interruptor de on cierra bien el swich de la placa encargado de encender la fuete, la fuente la probe en un p2 que tengo y arrancó bien.

Asi que supongo que se habra quemado algo de la placa base, que asi a simple vista no se ve nada. Con un multimetro he mirado en la placa y medido resistencias dandome la medida del conector de 5v stand by con tierra de unos 12 ohm (en la placa de mi p2 da unos cuantos kohm), por lo que creo que este en corto.

Y por ultimo el procesador no lo he mirado aun, pero me gustaria saber como puedo comprobar que no se ha quemado ni nada, ya que si es asi compraria una placa y un procesador mejor, pero si no solo compraria la placa.

Ultima pregunta: ¿habra podido ser causa de la tarjeta agp? esque es la unica tarjeta que no eh podido probar en el otro pc.

Gracias y disculpen por extenderme un poco.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Feb 8, 2007)

La mejor manera es primero quita la tarjetea de video... dsisntalala y enciende el pc sin ella.. Cuando se trata de una falla de la tarjeta  ella no emitirá el pito de inicio de chequeo correcto del sistema.


----------



## sil_ver55 (Feb 8, 2007)

Si no arranca nada, no se enciende la fuente.

Acabo de dejar la placa sola sin micro ni memorias ni nada solo con el boton de encendido (tambien lo eh hecho con un jumper manualmente) y tampoco arranca.

No tiene ningun condensador ni nada aparentemente quemado ni reventado.


----------



## mcrven (Feb 19, 2007)

Amigo sil_ver55, revisa la circuitería relacionada con los 5V stanby, el la MB.
Según dices, la resistencia medida desde el pin a masa te muestra 12 ohm. Calculando, esto dice que debería ofrecer una carga de 420 mA aproximadamente. Si mal no recuerdo, la carga máxima soportada por esta línea es de tan solo 75 mA, en promedio.

Algo parece estar mal allí.

Espero haberte ayudado en algo. Suerte...


----------



## sil_ver55 (Feb 19, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, basicamente queria saber eso si estaria ahi el fallo.

Ya cambie de placa ya que lo necesitaba con rapidez, pero le hechare un ojo a ver que tal.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------

